# chinese fighting fish



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hi my nameis katherine and i just wanted to know if ayone knows how big a fish tank for a fighting fich on its own has to be. i am going to get one but i cant becasue i dont now how big the fishtank needs to be so i cant buy a fishtank meaning i cant buy the fish, please if anyone knows how big a tank should be for a chinese fighting fish please tel me thankyou
katherine


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey welcome to fishforum.com

I personaly would recommend a 10 gallon kit. It is easy to set up and comes with the main things you need. ( you may need a heater ) Like I said easy to set up and if you wanted any other fish later on you could do that. And you have a little room to put decorations and gravel etc...

Nick


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

if you are talking about a betta fish, then i purchased a one-gallon setup when i bought my fish, for 10 bucks. it came with a cute little plastic tank and a hood and and air pump. it has been more than enough room for my one betta fish. i've had him in that tank for over a year. i'm no expert, but seems to me that this would be sufficient for your present needs. =)

bri


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

well they have some 10 gal that come whith lots of stuff for only 30 buckers. you dont realy need a heater BUT you do need a filter . betta r pretty easy fish . or you can get a betta in a vase for a round 10-20 bucks. but you cant put a filter in that one.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Still thinking she should just go witht he 10 gallon kit. Just means even more room for the fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

To clear this, betta splendens will easily thrive even in a 5 gallons tank although they like it better if the tank has more space. 10 gallons is already suitable for them.

Katherine, if you are thinking of adding more fish, you may try 6 neon tetras but this is not the right time for you to get any fish until you cycled your tank via fishless cycle.

It's best that you add the neons only after the tank reaches 6 months of maturity.







Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hey thanks for all the advice buit i am going to gt a vase fot my betta fish. i just wanted to now how big the vase i am going to get has to be becasue i dont wanto to make it suffer in a small tank and i dont want to wadte money on a bog tank. i just want to now the average size. thank you 
katherine


----------



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hey now i have got my betta fish and i have him in a vase, tomorow i am going to go and buy some pebles, a plants...... for the vase and i just wanted to know how often do i clean this tank and do i feed him once a day or once 2 day or what????? help me!?!?!?!?!


----------



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hi im katherine again i also wanted to know what kind of plants do betta or chinese foghting fish like in there vases , you now lik to decorate
thanks 
katherine


----------



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hey sorry to bug again but i forgot to ask, can i put a comon gold fish and a chinese fighting fish together or would it be better not to??? :roll:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Unless you want to see WWF SMACKDOWN on the goldfish....if you know what I mean


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i have two GF in with my betta and he leaves them alone...i think the 411 on that is that as long as the other fish in with the betta dont have long flowy/flashy fins, that they will be fine. 

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

And again, goldfish don't fit the vases and 10 gallons tank and below. Take note, goldfish grow to 25 cm max. They are big poopers and bettas won't appreciate the frequent cleaning of their home which the goldfish don't seem to mind.









Katherine, pls post all your questions in one place to avoid confusions.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah what Blue said; I answered one of your questions but it was in a different location! From personal experience: I have had my betta in a 2.6 litre vase for over 3 years, but he lives alone. Not a good idea to add goldfish, as they require much more room. You can put a "Peace Lily" plant on top of the tank and have the roots hanging down.  I had that but the plant died, and my fish outlived the plant by a long shot! Now I just have a 'live' aquarium plant in my betta's bowl, and all is fine.  Enjoy him, betta's are so pretty.


----------



## kath (Sep 6, 2006)

*tropical aquariums*

me and my mum both want to gteta tropical aquarium and we would like to know if my betta could live in it or not, and if he can live in it, what type of tropical fish can he live with???
katherine :?: :?:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm locking this thread as the new question is now already posted in the other section.

Thread closed.


----------

